# I'm stumped. What breed is he?



## LuckyAmi (Feb 9, 2016)

I want to apologize in advance... I tried to get the best proper posing photos I could get, but Lucky was not interested at all about sitting still. He wiggled and moved and wanted to just go eat his hay... These are the best photos I got out of the group.

Also, I am a little unsure of the body types... Is it when they are sitting up? Or laying down? I tried to get shots as close as I could to the example photos in the better critique sticky, but he kept standing up and try to walk away. I just wouldn't sit down like those example buns. 

Information that I know about Lucky - I found him in July in my garden. Couldn't find any owners. No idea how old he was, but he fully fit in one hand with his little feet sticking out. I *think* he might be around 7 months old (as of this month), but that is just a guess. He was neutered in Dec. I had asked for an official weight for him, but the vet forgot, so unfortunately, I also do not have an accurate weight. He feels less then 10 pounds, but more then 5 pounds.... but again, this is just my best guess. His fur is normal...I think? It doesn't seem super shiny and I know it's not long. Another guess, but maybe 1 inch long? He feels kind of fluffy, but I don't know if that is what denseness means or if he is just normal bunny fluff? I don't know what color he is... He looks like a medium / dark gray with a little bit of rust sprinkled around. I have noticed that it looks like he has a darker gray/ black smudge on his nose and cheek, but I don't know if that is a real marking, my imagination, or just random darker fur...? I can't tell what body type he has. Sometimes he looks like he might be commercial shape type, but then sometimes he looks semi- arched type. :/

I know he is a mix. He isn't a breeding bunny or show bun, but I am very curious about what breeds he comes from. I just like genetics and DNA (in general) and I find it interesting to try and figure out what breeds he might be from. But I am stumped... I think I am still too new to the rabbit world and I still down really understand the colors, sizes, shapes, fur and so on. If someone could even tell me what color he is, that would be great. 

I'm sorry my info is so vague. Lucky is the only bunny I have ever been around or touch, so I don't have any other (in person) bunny info I can rely on to compare him to. 

Thank you for any help you guys can give me on his breed, body type and color. :3


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 10, 2016)

You might find the RO Rabbit identification key to be helpful - work through the questions, and you might find some breeds which are similar to your mix. Even if you don't, though, "cute bunny" certainly fits. 

The key is at: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=77893


----------



## Azerane (Feb 10, 2016)

She's already been through the key and is still stumped.

With that side on view, the ears don't look quite as big as I would expect for a flemmie. Still gorgeous though


----------



## bluebird (Feb 10, 2016)

he looks like a new Zealand too me.chestnut.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 10, 2016)

NOT a chestnut (lacking the rings), a gold tipped steel (you can see the ticking on the ends of the fur). 

probably has a touch of a variety of breeds in him. What are the popular large breed rabbits in your area?

Rabbits that are known to carry steel: Hollands, Mini lops, New zealands, silver fox, chinchilla (the breed) etc.


----------



## LuckyAmi (Feb 11, 2016)

ladysown said:


> NOT a chestnut (lacking the rings), a gold tipped steel (you can see the ticking on the ends of the fur).
> 
> probably has a touch of a variety of breeds in him. What are the popular large breed rabbits in your area?
> 
> Rabbits that are known to carry steel: Hollands, Mini lops, New zealands, silver fox, chinchilla (the breed) etc.



Huh, gold tipped steel? I didn't even know that was a thing.  Is gold tipped steel a normal coat color or was one parent a steel color, the other parent a gold color and then mixed together it turns in to gold tipped steel?

I think chinchilla - not sure which type though- are popular in this area. Well... I think they are chinchillas... the look just like all the pictures I've seen of the light to medium grey chinchilla buns. 

Azerane- yes, I think he a very handsome bun!


----------



## ladysown (Feb 12, 2016)

It's a normal coat colour and can be a dastardly hider under solid black...  get it in chocolate and it's really pretty though....


----------

